# Discover Dogs



## tashi

Any of you going, we will be there on the Sunday as TinyTashi will be in the finals of the Junior Show Handling to chose the top UK handler who will then represent the UK in the International Final at Crufts in March.

Discover Dogs presented by the Kennel Club


----------



## colliemerles

i havent been there for afew years, when is it tashi,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> i havent been there for afew years, when is it tashi,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


8th and 9th of November we will be there on the 9th


----------



## colliemerles

ok thanks,


----------



## Vixie

I have never been it looks really good though


----------



## Guest

We'll be doing the bergie stand on the Saturday, so if anyone does go do call in and see us! Unfortunately we can't be there on the Sunday to cheer TinyTashi on  cos it's the Border Collie Club of GB Pup of the Year Competition, and Neo has qualified for that. 

Good Luck TinyTashi!


----------



## Guest

I am thinking of going, but not really sure yet. Depends on travel and if I can afford to fill up my cars petrol tank! lol.

Never heard of Discover Dogs before until someone told me about it. Looks good though.


----------



## Vixie

Kay2008 said:


> I am thinking of going, but not really sure yet. Depends on travel and if I can afford to fill up my cars petrol tank! lol.
> 
> Never heard of Discover Dogs before until someone told me about it. Looks good though.


yes it looks really good, never been either but looks well worth a go


----------



## TinyTashi

spellweaver said:


> Good Luck TinyTashi!


Thank you!!


----------



## PatRoss

I will be on the Papillon stand both days, please come and say hello.


----------



## Guest

Where is it?


Will there be any Field Spaniels there does anyone know??


----------



## PatRoss

Earls Court, London. Should have every breed there, also have displays, check the KC wed site for info.


----------



## Guest

mrsdusty said:


> Where is it?
> 
> Will there be any Field Spaniels there does anyone know??


Probably - there usually are. If no-one's been before it's a lovely event - as well as being able to see (and cuddle!) just about every breed of pedigree dog, and talk to their owners and breeders, there are all sorts of events, competitions and demonstrations - for example, the Junior Handling finals.

This is also the Kennel Club's showpiece for non-pedigrees (somehow the KC's detractors always "conveniently" forget that the KC also registers and holds events for non-pedigrees! ) The final of Scrufts will be on Sunday, and many of the YKC competitions are for non-pedigrees only.

We're doing the bergamasco stand on the Saturday, so call in and say hello if you come!


----------



## Guest

spellweaver said:


> Probably - there usually are. If no-one's been before it's a lovely event - as well as being able to see (and cuddle!) just about every breed of pedigree dog, and talk to their owners and breeders, there are all sorts of events, competitions and demonstrations - for example, the Junior Handling finals.
> 
> This is also the Kennel Club's showpiece for non-pedigrees (somehow the KC's detractors always "conveniently" forget that the KC also registers and holds events for non-pedigrees! ) The final of Scrufts will be on Sunday, and many of the YKC competitions are for non-pedigrees only.
> 
> We're doing the bergamasco stand on the Saturday, so call in and say hello if you come!


Thanks for the info!! I am very tempted to come as I have been researching my next dog (as you do) and I am thinking of a Field Spaniel, but finding a breeder is like finding hen teeth.

TTFN


----------



## Insane

I may go on the Saturday, if all is well in our house. Would love to meet Spellweavers Bergies so glad it would be the Saturday I went!


----------



## Sophiex

Ooh I think I might get tickets.   If I can find someone who can check on Oscar, let him out etc. I wouldn't leave him all day.


----------



## pommum

We are running the Pomeranian Stand both days so we will be there for the weekend.

Take care
Sarah


----------



## Guest

pommum said:


> We are running the Pomeranian Stand both days so we will be there for the weekend.
> 
> Take care
> Sarah


We usually do the weekend but we've got the Border Collie Club of GB Pup of the Year Competition on the Sunday so we're only doing Saturday this year - I'll try to make time to pop around and say hi!


----------



## pommum

We will try and get round to say hi too.
It will be nice to meet people from the forums and put faces to names.
Is anyone staying overnight Saturday night?
We will be other wise we have a long trip home to go back again the next day.

Take care
Sarah


----------



## PatRoss

Pommum, we will be neighbours for the weekend


----------



## MelanieW34

I booked tickets for me and my daughter today, cant wait  before i go i will write names and dates and breeds down so i can say hello!

We're lucky as were only a 30 minute train ride away. We're going on the Sunday.


----------



## pommum

Could it be possible to see pictures of the peeps that are going to Discover Dogs so we know who to look out for?

This is me with Arwin one of my girls at the East Anglian Super Match this year.










So lets see everyone else please!

Take care

Sarah


----------



## MelanieW34

This is me and my daughter, we're not exhibitors or anything, just coming to see all the doggies!


----------



## Guest

pommum said:


> Could it be possible to see pictures of the peeps that are going to Discover Dogs so we know who to look out for?
> 
> This is me with Arwin one of my girls at the East Anglian Super Match this year.
> 
> So lets see everyone else please!
> 
> Take care
> 
> Sarah


No pics of myself on the pc - but the only other people there with a bergie will be my OH and my friend with very red hair - I'm the little plump blonde!


----------



## tashi

spellweaver said:


> No pics of myself on the pc - but the only other people there with a bergie will be my OH and my friend with very red hair - I'm the little plump blonde!


with a very friendly smile


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> with a very friendly smile


yep I can vouch for that


----------



## pommum

PatRoss said:


> Pommum, we will be neighbours for the weekend


PatRoss, what breed have you got?
so I can say hello

take care

Sarah


----------



## PatRoss

I have papillons, we will be next to you. Do you normally run the pom stand ? I have been at the pap stand for the last few of years.


----------



## pommum

Yes I do PatRoss, I have been running it now for a couple of years, I tok it over from Caroline Odd who used to run it.
I looked at some of your pics earlier, are you the lady who brings the lovely little tiny girl?
Also do you do help on the stand at Crufts too? I am good friends with Jill of Babrees Paps & Cannan dogs.

Take care and I will see you in 3 weeks

Sarah


----------



## Guest

spellweaver said:


> I'm the little plump blonde!





tashi said:


> with a very friendly smile





Vixie said:


> yep I can vouch for that


Thank you Tashi and Vixie!


----------



## PatRoss

The little tiny girl is mine, will have to block the gap so she cant escape  did help at crufts a couple of times, but that was a few years back


----------



## pommum

LOL I remember her escaping she is so sweet, we will have a tiny on the stand this year, she was bred by myself she's called Willow she is a tiny little black at just 3lb in weight.
Unfortunatly my pups are to young to be on the stand this year but I will have them out on the stand at Crufts, as they will be just 6 months old intime for the Crufts weekend.

I look forward to seing you again and also to meeting new faces too.

Take care
Sarah


----------



## Vixie

not long to go now, anyone else going?


----------



## MelanieW34

I cant wait


----------



## tashi

MelanieW34 said:


> I cant wait


What day are you going there Melanie


----------



## MelanieW34

tashi said:


> What day are you going there Melanie


Sunday Tashi  Will you be there?


----------



## tashi

MelanieW34 said:


> Sunday Tashi  Will you be there?


Yes that is the day of the Junior Handling Finals so all the Tashi's will be there


----------



## MelanieW34

Does anyone know where I can find out what breeds will be there? Im hoping there will be a border terrier stand.

My daughter wants to see the Lhasa's and poodles


----------



## MelanieW34

tashi said:


> Yes that is the day of the Junior Handling Finals so all the Tashi's will be there


Hopefully we will be tehre to cheer Tinytashi on, we're hoping to get there pretty much for 10 as theres so much to squeeze in!


----------



## tashi

MelanieW34 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find out what breeds will be there? Im hoping there will be a border terrier stand.
> 
> My daughter wants to see the Lhasa's and poodles


There will be every Kennel Club recognised breed there so you will get to see them all


----------



## tashi

MelanieW34 said:


> Hopefully we will be tehre to cheer Tinytashi on, we're hoping to get there pretty much for 10 as theres so much to squeeze in!


The finals are in the ring just before 10 I take it they will do some of the preliminary judging before the public get in we have to be there for 8.30 to book in so will be leaving here at sparrows fluff


----------



## MelanieW34

tashi said:


> The finals are in the ring just before 10 I take it they will do some of the preliminary judging before the public get in we have to be there for 8.30 to book in so will be leaving here at sparrows fluff


OK..we'll make the ring the first stop then! Good luck!


----------



## tashi

MelanieW34 said:


> OK..we'll make the ring the first stop then! Good luck!


will pm you with some more details tomorrow


----------



## MelanieW34

tashi said:


> will pm you with some more details tomorrow


OK..thanks


----------



## PatRoss

Spellweaver, I know some one in the breed but have to say don't know what group you are, please let me know and will see you Saturday looking farward to meeting you


----------



## Guest

My friends Northern Inuit qualified to go but her cars broken so she's cant go she is not a happy bunny x


----------



## wiccan

weregoin on the sunday tose off u goin by train look here 2 4 1 tickets /www.daysoutguide.co.uk


----------



## tashi

wiccan said:


> weregoin on the sunday tose off u goin by train look here 2 4 1 tickets /www.daysoutguide.co.uk


Hopefully see you there then


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> Hopefully see you there then


me tooooooooooooo


----------



## tashi

tashi said:


> Hopefully see you there then





Vixie said:


> me tooooooooooooo


Well I hope I see you there I'm taking you lol


----------



## pommum

PatRoss said:


> Spellweaver, I know some one in the breed but have to say don't know what group you are, please let me know and will see you Saturday looking farward to meeting you


Hi PAt I think Bergamasco's are a working breed but I could be wrong without looking.

See you Saturday

Sarah


----------



## pommum

pommum said:


> Hi PAt I think Bergamasco's are a working breed but I could be wrong without looking.
> 
> See you Saturday
> 
> Sarah


DOH!! I was wrong I just looked it up, they arein the Patoral Group.

Sarah


----------



## PatRoss

Thanks, I can go and say hello before the show opens, see you Saturday


----------



## Xiaoli

Never been always fancied it though. Am quite a way away. I am guessing it is more for potential dogs owners wanting to find out about different breeds etc and not people who are already established in a breed?

Don't tempt me with the fab shopping either I won't fall for it (course I will)!!


----------



## pommum

Xiaoli said:


> Never been always fancied it though. Am quite a way away. I am guessing it is more for potential dogs owners wanting to find out about different breeds etc and not people who are already established in a breed?
> 
> Don't tempt me with the fab shopping either I won't fall for it (course I will)!!


Discover Dogs earls Court is usually aimed towards the pet side of the dog world rather than the Dog Show world. The stands are usually more glam and groomin etc... not so much Crates and trolleys like the big dog shows.

But it is still worth a visit it has a different feel to it than say Crufts.

If you can get there then do we are there all weekend, we really enjoy Discover Dogs, I love Crufts but Discover Dogs is just that little bit different.

take care
Sarah


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> Well I hope I see you there I'm taking you lol


 I meant wiccan :


----------



## pommum

I was just wandering how many members that are coming down to Discover Dogs this weekend are actually staying over night in London.
We are staying over Saturday night at the Travellodge along the M4 Westbound.
If anyone has stayed down there before can you point us in the right direction for a good meal please.

Take Care

Sarah


----------



## MelanieW34

PatRoss said:


> I will be on the Papillon stand both days, please come and say hello.


Pat

I must have spoken to you unknowingly....me and my daughter had a ong chat with a man on the Pap stand, we were besotted with your dog Raef, and the man we spoke to was telling us all about the colourings and the eye liner  The dogs were jumping up at you trying to get some of your hot dog! They were springy little paps!


----------



## pommum

Just wanted to say it was lovey to meet everyone from the forum, Thanks for coming to see us on the pom stand Vixie, Tashi and your family of Tashi's. Hope it went well in Junior Handling ring.
Pat it was lovely to see you again, I'm sure we will be next door to one another again next year.

We will be looking at staying over for the weekend next year but maybe in a different hotel.

I will get round to putting some pics up of our stand over the weekend.

take care

Sarah


----------



## MelanieW34

When we were there on Sunday there was Sky TV cameras everywhere, does anyone know what channel it was shown on and was it live?


----------



## PatRoss

They filmed the papillon stand, and said it would be out in 3 weeks, over 3 programs, I do not have sky, but looked it up, its Horse and Country - Sky 280, and was told I could down load it, But if anyone knows more. please let me know. Thanks


----------



## tashi

They also interviewed TinyTashi so I have emailed them asking for details if and when they come back to me i will let you know


----------



## pommum

It was the Horse And Country Channel and it looks like they maybe taking on Televising Crufts too. Our stand was filmed and I had did an interview with Frank Kane wich was very nerve racking, after that I went to there stand and asked when it was being televised and the lady said in about a fortnight, I filled in a form with my email on and she said they wil email a couple of days before it goes out on tv so I will put a message on here when its due on.

Take care

Sarah


----------



## MelanieW34

MichaelSN said:


> I read some of the posts and I think it is a great blog. I like the way you react to my frail element I have a nice joke for you people!  Why do cows wear bells? Because their horns don't work.


Nutjob......


----------



## pommum

MichaelSN said:


> I read some of the posts and I think it is a great blog. I like the way you react to my frail element I have a nice joke for you people!  Why do cows wear bells? Because their horns don't work.


Can I ask what your joke has to do with this thred please?

Sarah


----------



## Dharma

Hello

I want to share with you photos of my my best friend Dharma - black dachshund 
I present them on the website Petsitter4you - matching pet sitters and pet owners in your community :thumbup:

This is my best friend forever and she shares life with me for over 6 years now - I love her 

she is right here 

Petsitter4you - matching pet sitters and pet owners in your community


----------

